# Weekly Competition 2020-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R U2 R' U2 F' U' R2 U
*2. *R' F' U' R2 U' F2 U2 F' R2
*3. *U2 R' U F2 U R' U2 R U2
*4. *F U' R' F' R2 F2 R' F2 U
*5. *R' F U' F R U2 R F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' R2 B2 D U' F2 R2 D R2 U2 B' U' L D2 F' U R U L D2
*2. *U R2 D U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F' R' D' R' U2 B' R' D B2 U2
*3. *L D' F' U B D F D2 L2 D R' B2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R D2
*4. *F D B' D L2 F L' F R2 U R U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U' D' L2
*5. *U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D U2 R2 U' R' D' U R B' D' R2 F R2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw2 B2 L2 Uw2 Rw2 R B2 D2 Uw' R' D2 Fw' R2 Fw2 R' D2 U2 Rw' B2 Fw2 D2 B' F' R F Uw' F2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 F' L B' Rw R Uw Fw Uw2 L R
*2. *L' Rw2 R2 U B F Rw B' D L2 Uw U' R B2 Rw R' Fw D' Fw' R' Uw2 B' U B2 F' D L2 F D2 U R' D2 U' L2 Fw F L2 Rw' R B'
*3. *D B' Fw U B F2 Uw Rw B D2 Uw' B' R2 F D' F D Uw' L R Uw' U B R U2 B' F2 Uw' Fw' Uw' L' B Fw Rw D2 L2 Rw D' F' R2
*4. *L' Rw2 Fw2 Uw F' L' Rw R' B' D L B' Fw' F D2 Uw' F Uw' L F2 D' Rw' R F L Rw' Fw R Uw2 B2 Uw B D L R Fw2 F2 U' Rw' R
*5. *B2 U2 L2 Rw Uw B Uw' B2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' L B' Uw Rw2 B' F Uw Rw' F' R F' L' R' F' Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw' B2 Rw R F L2 B2 F2 L2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *R2 U' B2 Rw' F2 R' B' R U' Fw' Uw2 U Lw2 Rw' R' Dw Uw R' D B2 L B F' U' Lw Rw' U2 Fw' F L2 B U L2 R F Rw2 Dw Uw Rw' R Fw2 U R' Uw2 R2 U' Lw2 F L' R2 Dw2 L Rw B2 L Lw Rw2 Bw2 Fw' F'
*2. *Rw U2 Fw2 Rw' R' Bw' Rw2 Bw F2 D Uw2 B' Bw' R2 Dw2 Fw' F U' L F2 U R2 D L Uw Fw' L2 B Fw F' U' L Uw' R Dw2 Fw L Dw Uw R Fw Rw2 Fw' D' B2 R2 U L D' Bw' L Rw2 B' Uw2 F' U' Lw2 R Bw2 U2
*3. *L' U' B2 D' Dw' F2 L D2 Bw Fw2 U' Bw2 R D Uw U L2 U2 L' Uw' U Rw2 Dw2 F' Lw2 B2 Fw R' Fw F L Dw' R2 Dw Bw F Rw Fw R Uw Fw Rw F' Rw Bw2 Dw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Rw' F Lw2 Dw' B2 R2 Dw' Fw' D2
*4. *L2 Dw Rw2 R2 D' U' Fw Lw2 Fw' R Fw F2 Dw B2 Fw Uw' L Fw Lw' Fw R' Dw2 F2 Dw' L Rw2 D2 B' Bw' Rw' R2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 L U2 Bw F Rw' R U2 L' R Fw' Lw' F Dw Uw' R Fw2 L Lw' B2 D' Dw Bw' Dw' Lw Rw D'
*5. *Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw2 L U B Rw2 F2 R B2 Lw Uw2 L' Dw2 L' D' B' D Uw' Rw2 F L2 Uw' B' Dw2 L' Dw L Lw2 Dw2 L F R U Bw2 Dw Uw' Bw' Fw' U Fw2 L2 U2 Rw' Dw2 B2 F2 Rw2 D' Uw B2 D' Lw' F2 Dw' R D' U F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R U2 2R' 2B2 3U 3F R 3F' D' 2L' U 3R' 3F 2F 3U2 3F2 F2 R F' 2R 2F F' 2L 3R 3F L2 3U' 2R 3F2 2U 3R2 B' F' L' D' 3U 2U U 2B' R 2B' 2L2 R' B' U2 L' 2L' 2R2 3U2 F' L' 2L' 3F2 2U 2F2 F2 2D' U 3R R' 2F' L' F2 3U' 2F R' U' 2L2 D2 B'
*2. *2L 2R B R' 3U 2R 2U 2R2 U2 R' D2 2U' 3R' R 3F F' 2R' 2U' 2F2 3U2 U' B' 2B' 3F L2 3F2 L' D' 3F F2 D2 2L2 2U' 2R' R' 3U 3F U 2L' 3F' 2D' 3U2 3R' 2U2 L' D' 2U' 2L' 3F2 2D2 2U' U' 3F2 2L2 2R2 2B 3R 2U2 2B2 R' 3U 2L2 2U2 L2 3F' L2 D' 2D' 3R2 2R'
*3. *B' 3F F2 2D2 B2 2B2 F 2R' 3U B' F L 2U2 2B 2F2 R2 2B 3U' 2F' 2R B 2F 3R2 3U 2L' B2 2B 3F 2F2 R' F' 2R F2 2R' 2U U2 2F' 3U 2B' R2 2D F 2D2 2R U2 2R 3F L 3R2 2D 3F' 3U' 3R2 2U2 2L' 3R' 2D2 2B' D' 2U' L 2L 3R' R 2D' 2U U2 R2 2F' 2L
*4. *2D B2 2L' 2R R' D' B 3R2 B' U' 2R2 B' 2L' 2B' D U' L 2B' 2U F 2D2 2B' R2 2D B2 3F' 2F2 2U' U' 2F2 F2 D B2 R2 U' L' 2L 3R2 2R' 3F L 2R2 B' 2F 2U F' 2L' 2U2 U 3F D2 2L' D 2R2 2B 3R 2B2 R' D 3F' 2U 2B 2L2 D' L2 2B2 D2 B F D2
*5. *D2 2D 3U2 2U 2L' 3R 2R2 3F L' B2 3R D 2U2 3R R U 3F 2F 3U' 2U L2 2B2 3R F' R2 2F 2D2 L2 2D 2F2 F' 2D2 2U' 2B 2R' 2B 3R 2R' 3F 3U2 2U U' 3R' D' 2U2 3R2 U L2 2U2 L' 2R' R B2 2F2 3U2 3F' U' 2R' 2U' R' 3F' 2R R' 2U2 B' 2F 2R' 2B' 3F 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 3D2 L' R2 2D R2 3F2 2D' 3U 2U' 2L 3R D 3D2 2B2 2F2 F 2U' 3F' F R 2B 2U' 3R 3U F 3U2 U2 2B2 2F 2U' L' D2 2B' 3B2 U 3R2 2F 3R' 2F2 U' 2R' B D R' 3B' 2L' 3D2 3U2 U' R2 2D L2 2B 3U' 3F 3D' 2R D 3D' 2U2 3F2 2L2 U' 3R' F D2 2R' 2D U 2R' 2D' 3U L' D2 3L 2U B2 3F2 2F' F U2 3L2 3R' F' 2L2 3B' 3R2 3F2 D L' D' 2D' 3L' 2R2 R 3U 3F 3U U'
*2. *D 3U2 U' 2F2 L' 2D 3D' 3B' 2U2 U 3F2 2D L2 2D U' 2B 3L 2D2 2U' 2B L2 2U F 2L R' 3F' D 3U2 3F2 D2 2U U' 2R' F' 2D2 2U' 3F 2L' R D' B' 3B 2L2 D' 3D 2R' B U 3F D' 2F' D2 2D2 3R2 2B 2L R' 3B2 3R R 2F 2D2 3D' U' 2R' 2D 2R2 2F' F2 3L' R 2U2 3F2 R 2U F2 R' 3U' 3L' 3B' 3F 3L2 2R2 3F' R B 3U 2R2 3F R2 B R' 2U U2 2L' 2U' L' 3L 2R 3D2
*3. *3U U 2B2 3R' R' D' 3U 2U' 2R' 2D2 L2 2L2 3L 2R2 D 3U R' 3D' 2B2 3F2 2F' 2L2 3U 3F2 3L D 2D U2 F2 2D U2 2F D2 3U 3F2 3D2 3U' B 2L R' 2B' 2L 3F2 D 2D 2F2 3L2 B2 2D' 2L2 2R2 2B 3F' 2F2 3D 2U 3B L' B' 3L B' 3D 2F' R' U' 3R2 F2 U 3R2 3D 2U U' 2R2 2D' 2L' 3L 3U' 3F2 R2 D B2 2F L' R 2B 3F2 2F2 3D' 3B2 F2 2R2 3U L2 2R2 U 3R' 3F2 2F F2 L2
*4. *F' 2L' D2 3D L2 B 2R' 2B2 3R 3D' B' L2 2R 3F' 2D' 2R F' 3R 2R' B' F 3D2 2F2 D2 2D2 U' 3B F2 2L2 2U2 3F' R2 2U2 U 2L2 2R2 2B 2F2 F2 3D 3U2 L2 B' D 3U 2U' 2L2 3L' 3R' 3F2 2D2 B2 F' L' 3D B2 2B' 2U2 U' 3R 2B 3F U2 B F 3D' 3F F' 2R 2D2 2L2 3L' 2R 3B2 3R2 2R D2 3R D2 3R U 3F' R B 3D' 3R D 2L2 3L 3R 2R' R' 3U 3B L 2L 2R F2 3U U'
*5. *D B2 2L 3B2 3D F 2U 2L 2R B2 3B F 3D2 U 3F' L' 2D2 3D 2U 3L2 D2 3R 2U2 R' 2F F 3U' 2U 2B' 2F2 2L2 3L' F 2D' R' 3D 3B2 2D' L2 2B 2F' R2 3B' R' U2 2B2 3B' L' F' 2L' 3R 3D' R 2F' 3L' 3R' 2U 3B2 L' 3D2 U 3R' U' R' B2 3U U2 B 2F2 2R2 2B 2D' 3F L 2L 3D2 B' 3L 2R 3B' F2 R' B2 3F2 F2 2D' U 2B' F' D 3L2 D 2D2 L2 D' 2U' B 3B' 2F' 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 U2 F R' U' R F' R' U'
*2. *U R' U' R U' F R' F' U
*3. *R F2 U' F R' F2 R' F R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' L' R' D2 R' U2 L' U2 F2 B2 D B' F2 U' F' D2 L' R2 U D' Fw' Uw
*2. *F' R U' L F' D' B2 U B L U2 R2 F D' R' B R2 D' R' Fw Uw'
*3. *U R' B F' D2 R F2 U2 D' F' D2 B2 D2 F2 D U2 L2 B2 U Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L F Rw2 R B' Uw U L Fw' L D' L' Uw2 R2 D' Fw U2 L R2 D2 Fw L D' B Fw2 Uw2 B' F' D F2 Uw L' R Fw2 D2 U' B' Rw2 Uw
*2. *Uw' Rw D' R U' L2 Rw2 B' F' U R Fw2 D2 Rw F D2 L2 Uw2 Rw R' B2 F2 D' L Rw' B R' D' U' B F D2 F' R' U' Rw2 R2 Fw' L' F
*3. *Uw2 F2 Rw2 D Fw2 D U2 F2 L' R' Uw2 Fw2 R' B' D' Fw U2 B Rw2 Fw' F' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw' U' L' Fw R2 B Rw Fw' L2 R' B' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D U B Rw' Bw2 F Dw' Bw' Lw U F Rw Uw' Lw Fw2 Dw Uw2 Bw' Fw L2 Bw' F' R2 B2 L2 Bw F Rw2 D2 Lw Fw' L' B2 Rw' B2 Bw' R2 Dw R D2 Bw' L2 B2 F D Uw Rw2 U' B2 Dw' Uw Lw' Uw Bw' D' B' L' Rw' Uw2 R'
*2. *B Bw2 Lw' R Fw2 D' Uw' B' F' R2 D B2 R' Bw Uw2 B D Bw2 Fw F L Dw' L2 Rw U L2 Rw2 B Bw' F Lw2 B2 Bw F2 D2 Uw F D' L U Lw' F Uw' Rw' Bw2 D2 B2 Bw2 Dw2 B Fw' Rw2 Uw F' Uw Lw' Uw Fw2 U' B'
*3. *Dw Lw' U' B L' B Dw Bw2 Dw Uw' Lw U B' Fw Dw' Fw L B Rw U' L' Rw' R D' Rw' Bw U' R Fw Lw2 Fw2 U' Rw B2 Rw' R Uw2 U2 B' Bw2 F' Uw Lw2 Uw Lw' U F' L Lw' Fw2 Lw' F R B2 L F' Lw B' Fw' R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' 2L' B' L2 2L 2U2 B2 3U2 2U2 U2 R 2U2 U L2 2L F2 3R2 2B' 3U B' 2F 2D' 2U' 2F2 F2 L R' 3U 2R2 3U 2F2 U2 2R' 2U2 R2 2U2 U' 3F' D 3U2 2R 2U2 3R' D' 2R' 2D2 U 2B2 D' B 3F2 2L2 2D2 3F' 3R' D 2D2 2U' U B2 F 2U 3R2 2R2 3U2 2R' 2B' F 2L2 R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 3D2 3F2 L2 R' 3D 3L' 3R2 D' 2D2 3L2 B 2B D' 2B2 3D' 2L' 3R 2D' 2R' 2B2 L' 2B2 2U 2R' R' 3F 2F 3L' F 3R2 D2 2R 3D 2U 3R2 R2 2B 3B2 3R' 2R2 B2 3U 2U2 3B' 2R' R2 3D B' 2B' 2D 2L' 2U F L' B2 3B R 2U' 2R2 R2 3B' 2D2 2U 3R2 2B 2R2 R' 2B' L 3L 2D2 2R 3F 2F2 3R 3B2 D' 2F 3R2 2B' 3U2 R' B' 2F2 D2 B2 2B2 3B2 2F' L2 3R2 2D2 3D2 2F 2U2 B' L B' 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B F' L2 R F B D2 B' U' R2 U2 R' D2 B' R2 D2 R' U2 R2 B' R' Uw
*2. *R2 F' B2 R' D' B2 D L2 B R' B F D' R' L' U2 R' L B' L' U' Rw' Uw'
*3. *D F U2 B F2 U' R2 D' L D' L' D' U2 L' B2 U2 L2 D L Fw Uw2
*4. *L2 U2 F2 L' B' L' D2 F2 L2 U L D' R D' U2 L2 R' D2 L
*5. *L' R2 F2 L' R2 U2 F2 L' B' F' D' B2 L2 D' B' L2 D B2 R'
*6. *F2 R2 F R2 L2 U B F2 D' F' U2 D F' D' B' L2 D' U' F' Rw' Uw2
*7. *R U' L D2 R D2 U' R B' R B2 F U' B2 R2 D B2 L' R' U D2
*8. *F2 B R2 U2 R' U2 F' B' D' B L F R2 U' B2 L' R B2 R' U L2 Fw' Uw2
*9. *F' D R' U2 B R L' D2 F D' R B D2 R D2 F2 D R2 F U' Rw' Uw2
*10. *B L2 B' L D' R2 L D' L2 D F D R2 D' F' U2 B D R F2 R Fw Uw
*11. *L2 F' D' L' D2 R' L F' L2 B2 R D2 U R F D L B' R U L2 Fw Uw2
*12. *B2 R' U2 R D' F' B L2 R' D B' D2 F2 R' U' B D B L R' Fw' Uw2
*13. *U' D' R2 F2 U' R D2 R' F R2 D' L2 D' L' D2 R2 L' U2 F Rw' Uw'
*14. *L2 F2 R' B2 D2 U2 F B' D R' D2 L D2 B2 R2 D B R' U2 D F Rw2 Uw'
*15. *L2 F' B2 U2 R2 D' L R2 B2 D B2 D F L' D2 L' R' U' F' Rw' Uw2
*16. *R' U' B' F' U F B2 L B' D2 B R' U F U2 B2 U F L' R' D2 Fw Uw
*17. *U2 D' L' F L R B2 D' B' R2 B2 L' B2 D L R2 F2 L B'
*18. *L2 R2 D R F2 B2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 F B' D2 F' D B F L' Fw' Uw'
*19. *F U B R' F' B D F2 L F2 U B2 U2 F2 D B' L' B2 U' B Rw' Uw
*20. *R' F R' L' F2 D2 U2 L' U' R L D L' F B' D' U2 L2 R D Rw Uw'
*21. *F' B L F2 D2 B' U' L D R' B2 D2 L F' R' D2 B2 D' L' B'
*22. *D2 L' F2 L F U' D2 B' R' B U' R2 D2 B U' R D R2 U' L' B2 Rw Uw
*23. *R F U' F' U' F2 B D2 F B2 U2 F' U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F Rw' Uw
*24. *F B U R' U' D B R' L' B F2 D' F L' R' F2 U F2 L2 U D2 Rw' Uw'
*25. *B F2 R U2 D R2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' R U' D2 R2 B F D' L' Fw Uw2
*26. *R L D2 U R U L' D2 U' B2 R U' F D2 B2 U' B' F' U2 B' Rw' Uw2
*27. *D' L U R2 D2 R2 L' F' L2 F' L D' B' L U L U2 F R U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*28. *F2 L2 F U2 D2 R' B' D2 U' F2 D R2 B2 R2 B' U2 F L' F2 L' F' Rw' Uw2
*29. *L' R D' B2 D B2 L U L R' D F' D2 F R2 L2 U2 B' U B2 Rw2 Uw'
*30. *F2 R D' F R' B2 D2 L2 U' B R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D R U2 F2 D2 Fw' Uw2
*31. *D L2 B' L U R2 L' U R L2 D2 L F2 B2 L2 F R' F2 U' F D Fw' Uw
*32. *R B L R' U' B2 F' L B2 D B' F2 U' F2 R B R B F2 U Rw2 Uw'
*33. *L' F B2 R' B L2 B D B F2 L' U' L B L2 B2 L D' L2 U' B Rw' Uw'
*34. *L2 F2 B L2 R' U D B2 R2 U F2 D2 B2 R' U' R' U R' L Fw Uw2
*35. *L2 R2 B' F' D2 F' D2 F R' F' L2 B D B U' L B R2 B' Rw' Uw
*36. *B2 D R2 D2 R U L2 B U R' F2 D2 U L R B2 D R U2 R Fw' Uw
*37. *B' U2 F D' R B2 R2 F2 B2 D R2 D' R2 U' D F B' L' D2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*38. *U2 L F2 U2 B2 F2 D2 U F U' D2 B' D L D B D2 F2 R' U2 Rw Uw2
*39. *F' R L2 B F2 L2 U F2 D2 R2 L2 U2 F U L2 R' U' F D' Rw2 Uw'
*40. *R F' U' F2 R U2 F' D' R2 L' D' L2 D2 B' U' D2 B2 D R L F2 Rw Uw
*41. *D L2 F2 U2 D B R' B2 F2 R' B L B U' D2 R' F' R' U D R Fw' Uw2
*42. *U L' D2 R U B' U' D B2 F2 R B2 U F' L' U2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*43. *F L U2 B F L' R' D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D U R' D F2 B U' Fw Uw'
*44. *B F D2 R' D' U2 L2 U2 F' R L U2 L' U D2 R D' L2 R' Fw Uw'
*45. *R' U2 B' F2 L2 D U' L2 U2 F2 U' D2 L' B' U' R U B' D2 L'
*46. *D' L' B' D' R' L2 U R' B F D2 B2 U F2 D R F D2 U' L' D2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *B2 F' R2 B L F' B' U2 F2 L' R B2 R2 B' U R B D2 R B2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*48. *L F D2 U2 L D2 R' L' D2 L' U2 R2 D' U B2 R' L B' L2 U F Rw2 Uw
*49. *F' D' L D2 B2 F R2 L B' U R2 F' B U2 F' B D F U2 Fw Uw'
*50. *D2 U B2 U2 D2 B2 U R U F D' B U2 R L' U R' F' D2 Rw Uw2
*51. *B' R' B2 D U R D U2 B' U L2 U2 L' R' F2 L U2 B2 U' R2 D2 Fw Uw2
*52. *L F' R2 D L R D L2 D R2 D2 R' D L U' L' R2 F2 U Rw' Uw'
*53. *F' B' U2 D L2 U2 B U B R U' R2 B2 D2 R L2 D' U' L' Fw Uw2
*54. *L2 F' R D U F2 L F' L' R2 B' F' U' B U2 D R2 B' D' Fw' Uw'
*55. *D' U2 B2 U R2 F' U2 R B2 L2 D2 B R2 F2 B D2 U2 F2 L U2 Rw Uw'
*56. *B2 L2 R D F2 B2 L F' R' U R2 D2 U2 L2 F2 L' F' L2 R U' Rw2 Uw2
*57. *R' F D F2 B2 D' L' F R' F2 B2 L2 F L' D2 B2 D' U2 L' R2 Fw' Uw
*58. *R' L2 U F B' R2 B U B2 D2 R2 U L2 D' B D R L2 U' Fw Uw'
*59. *R L2 B2 L F' U' D L2 U2 F R B2 D2 R' L U' B' D2 U2 R Fw' Uw
*60. *B L' U2 B R' F2 B D2 B2 R D R' F L2 R D F U L2 F Rw Uw2
*61. *L2 B' L R' D' R' L2 U' F U2 D F R2 F2 U' D B2 D' L B2 Rw' Uw2
*62. *U' B U' D2 L2 D' F' D2 F D' U L2 F2 L2 B2 R D B D2 Fw Uw'
*63. *U2 L R2 B' U L' D U2 R' U' L2 D2 F D2 U2 B2 U B' L D Fw' Uw2
*64. *B U' D' L2 D' L B2 D' B2 U' F' U F2 L' D' R' F' D2 L' Fw Uw
*65. *U' F U2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' L R2 F' U' F' U' R' B R2 L2 U' F' D' Rw Uw2
*66. *F' R U2 D' F R2 F2 D R L' D' U' R U L2 F' L D2 R F2 Rw' Uw
*67. *U' F' U' R D2 B R2 B D2 R2 L F2 B2 L R2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F Rw2
*68. *R' L B2 L' U' R2 U2 B2 U' B L2 B' L' B' D' U2 F' L' U F' Rw Uw'
*69. *F' L U2 D' F2 L2 D2 B2 F L' U2 R' D L' B L2 D F2 R' F R2 Fw' Uw'
*70. *D F B L R U D' B D2 L' D B L' B R2 U' F2 U2 F' B D Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 B' D L' F D F2 L B' D2 L2 U2 D F2 R2 U' L2 B2 D L2
*2. *F2 U' R2 D' B2 D B2 L2 D F2 U F' D2 L' D2 R' D' L2 B2 L' U'
*3. *R' B2 D2 F2 U2 L' R F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F' D2 R B F U' L'
*4. *L2 B2 R' D2 L B2 U2 R' B2 D2 B' U L' U' B2 D B2 R' B F
*5. *D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 L' U2 R F' U' B' R F2 R B2 U' L F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R U R D2 L' D B' U2 R' F' D2 L' U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 L' U2 L' U2
*2. *L' B2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 U2 R D2 R' D L2 R F' R2 D' R2 B' L' D'
*3. *R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 L' F' R' F2 D2 R D' B' D' F
*4. *U' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 D B F D' B2 D2 L B' F' D U2
*5. *F2 D U2 F2 U L2 D' R2 D B2 R2 B' L2 R' D R' F' R' D2 B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U' R2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 F' U2 B2 L' U2 R D L2 U
*2. *L' D2 B2 R' F2 L2 B2 R U2 F2 R2 D R2 U' F' L2 U R U L B
*3. *F L B R U' F' D2 R2 B' U D2 L U2 B2 D2 R' D2 L F2 L2 U2
*4. *B2 U' F L' U R2 U' D2 R D2 F D2 L2 U2 F R2 F L2 F L2
*5. *L' B2 D2 L D2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 L' B R F2 U' B' L2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 F U2 L2 U R' D' L' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 F2 R2 D2 U R2 F2 D2 U' L2 F U' L' R2 U' L B' D F2 L' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 R D2 R' U2 L D2 R2 F2 U2 B F2 U L2 R' D2 F2 R2 B' D' R' D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U' R F2 U2 R F' R'
*3. *B2 D2 F2 L U2 R U2 L F2 L' D' F U2 L R' U F D B' F2 R2
*4. *B Fw L U2 R Uw' Fw Rw' B' Rw2 R Fw D' Uw' L B' Uw R' U2 F' Uw2 B L2 Fw2 L F2 D2 B R' U' F D Uw' U' F D' B' D U Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F' U R' F U' R F2 R U'
*3. *L2 F R2 F' U2 R2 B R2 B' U2 L2 R' B D L' B2 D2 B' U R D2
*4. *Uw L' Rw2 R2 Fw Uw2 U2 Fw' D2 Fw F D' Fw2 L' D2 Uw2 B' D' B2 F' L Fw2 L2 Rw2 D' U' L2 R B Fw' Uw Rw R Fw F Uw F' Uw2 Rw' F
*5. *F2 Dw Lw2 F' D' Uw2 B' Uw' U2 Bw' Fw L' Lw Dw2 B D' Rw U' L' F2 Rw D' Uw' B2 Uw2 Bw D2 B Dw B2 Lw' Rw' D2 Lw' B2 Uw2 Lw U Fw U Lw Dw U Fw' F2 D2 Dw Uw2 U' L2 B Rw2 Bw U2 L Rw2 D F Dw' Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R F R U2 R' U R2 F' R
*3. *B' R2 D2 L F2 B R2 D B U2 B2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2
*4. *Uw' B' Uw2 U2 Fw R Fw2 F R B' Fw' D' B' F' L Rw Fw Rw2 D' Uw Fw' F' R' B' Uw B Rw R2 D2 L2 R2 Uw Fw Rw B' F' Rw2 U' L' B2
*5. *L' Lw2 B2 Uw' Bw2 Rw2 B Dw Uw' R2 Bw' R Fw Rw2 F' Uw2 F2 Uw F2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw R2 Fw' Dw2 B' D' Uw' Rw' D2 Uw Bw' Lw' Rw2 D Rw2 Bw D Lw2 Uw' Bw' Dw2 B' Fw2 F2 R' Fw L' Rw' U' Lw Dw2 Uw' U' Rw D L' Lw Dw
*6. *2D' L2 2L' D2 2L 2F' U2 3F' L 2U2 L2 B' L 2L' 2R' R' 2F2 L' 2R 3F' 2R' 2B2 F L' D2 B D 2R 2B 2F2 R D L R2 F D 2L' 2D2 3R2 R2 2D 2R2 3U L F' D 2B2 2D2 3F F2 2D2 B2 2B D 3U' 2U' U2 3F' D 2L' 3F 3U 3R' F2 D' 3U2 2U' U2 2F2 2U

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F' U F' R' U R' U F' U
*3. *D2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 D2 B U2 F L D' U F R' U L U2 B' U'
*4. *Fw' Uw' Rw' R2 B2 Rw2 D' R2 B' D' L' R2 Uw' Fw' Rw2 F R B2 Fw2 D B' Uw' L' Uw' B2 Fw2 F' L2 Rw' D2 U R2 F Rw D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw' R2
*5. *Fw Rw Uw Bw Rw' Bw' F2 Dw2 U R' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 F' R Fw' U' L' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw2 Rw B2 F' Rw' R' Uw Rw2 U' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Bw R B Bw2 D2 U2 Fw' L2 Lw' U2 R2 Uw2 L2 Uw' Fw' R2 Dw Uw' U2 L Rw U'
*6. *3R' 2F2 2D2 2B' R 2B D' L2 3R 2R2 2B' D 2R 2U2 3F' 3R' 2B F' 2D R2 U 2R2 B' F2 3U B 3U2 2B2 F D2 2R D 2U B2 L B2 F' U2 B' D2 U' 2B' 2L' 3R' 2R2 3U2 B' 3R2 U2 2L R 3U F 2U2 U L' 2B' 2D2 R 2D2 2B F D 2L' 2D 2U2 2F' 2U' 2F2 2U
*7. *2L B' 2U2 3R 3U2 2R2 2B2 2F 3U' 3R' 2D' 2U' 3R 3B 3L' 3R 3U2 3B' 2R 3B' D2 3U' 2U U' B 3B' 3R2 F 2L D B 2B' 3F2 2F' 3D2 3U 2R2 D 3R2 D2 B2 3R' B2 3F D' L 2L 3L2 2B 3B U B2 F' 2L' 2R' R2 B 2F 2D2 F R 2D 2L 3B2 D' F2 D 3B2 3U' B' 3B' 3F F R' D' 3L D' 2U 3F' 2D 3D2 3B 2U2 2L 2D' L' 2L2 R 2B' F' 2D 3F 3R' 3F2 3D 2U' 3F' U2 2F' 3L2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2- DR3- DL5+ UL4+ U4+ R0+ D2+ L5+ ALL5- y2 U3- R4+ D0+ L1+ ALL2- UR DL UL 
*2. *UR5- DR2- DL0+ UL4- U0+ R2+ D4- L1+ ALL2- y2 U2- R4+ D1- L5- ALL5- UL 
*3. *UR5- DR3+ DL4- UL4+ U6+ R0+ D6+ L3- ALL4- y2 U1+ R2+ D4+ L1- ALL4- DL UL 
*4. *UR1+ DR6+ DL6+ UL5+ U4- R0+ D2+ L4+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R3+ D4+ L4- ALL3+ 
*5. *UR2+ DR2- DL6+ UL0+ U0+ R3+ D4- L3- ALL5- y2 U5+ R4+ D4+ L4+ ALL2- UR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R' B R U' B R' L' l r'
*2. *U' L' R B' R L' U' R l b' u'
*3. *U' R U B' R B' L' R l r b' u'
*4. *U B U' B U R B' l' r' u'
*5. *R L' U R' B' U B U' l r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -3) / (4, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-2, 4) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (2, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -5) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, -1)
*5. *(0, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -5)

*Skewb*
*1. *R B L R U' R' L' B' L' U L'
*2. *B L B U L R' L U' B R' B'
*3. *U L U L R' L' B' L B' U' B
*4. *U R B R' L U' R U' R' B' U'
*5. *U B L U R L' R L' U' R B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*5. * R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 U2 R' F' U2 F' R U2
*3. *R2 D2 F2 D' U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 U F' L2 R' F2 D' R' U' F L' R'
*4. *R Fw L Rw2 U B Uw' L' Rw' F' Rw' F' Uw B2 L' D2 Rw2 F2 D2 L2 Rw U' B' Fw Rw Fw2 L2 D2 F2 Rw' R' F L Rw Fw U B' Uw B L
*5. *D2 Dw2 Uw Lw' Bw' D Fw' L2 R2 U2 R' Uw2 L' R' Bw2 Uw' Bw Fw2 Dw2 B' Bw Fw' Dw' Bw' U' Lw2 D' Uw L' R Dw' U' Bw' F Rw U' Rw' U2 Lw2 B2 D2 Uw' B' F' Lw D' F2 D Uw' B2 D2 L D' Bw F L Rw' R2 Fw R
*OH. *F2 D B2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' B2 U F' D2 L U2 B D B D' R' F R'
*Clock. *UR2- DR3+ DL5- UL2+ U1- R5+ D4- L4- ALL2+ y2 U2+ R1+ D5- L1- ALL4+ DL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *R' B L' R B' R' B' l r' b' u'
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, -3) / (0, -4) / (2, 0)
*Skewb. *U L U' L' R B U L' U L U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *r b f' F L l b r L' R B' F L' R F' L' F'
*2. *L' F' b r b' f l r' B F' L R' B F L F' L'
*3. *B' b' f' l L' r' f l L' R B' R B' F'
*4. *L' F r f F' r f' l B' L' B F L' B' L' F
*5. *r' f' F' l b l' b' f' L B F' L' B' L R B L' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L Bw U' B' Lw' Bw' Rw U' R' B Uw Rw' Bw Uw Lw Rw Bw' Uw' l r'
*2. *Bw' Lw L B Rw Uw' Rw U' B' Uw' Bw Uw Rw' Lw Bw' Uw' Bw u r'
*3. *Uw B Rw Bw' U Lw' R Bw' Rw' U' L Uw Bw Uw' Rw' Bw' Lw' u l r b'
*4. *Lw Rw U L Bw L' B Lw Uw' L' B' Rw' Bw' Rw Uw Bw Rw' Lw' Bw u l r' b
*5. *Bw U L' Bw' Rw Bw' B Lw' U' R Uw' Lw' Rw Lw' Bw' u l r'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 U L D2 L U R2 D L2 U R D R D L2 U2 R2 D2 L U3 R D3 L U3 R D2 R D L2 U R U2 R D L2 U R2 D3 L3 U3 R2 D2
*2. *D2 R U2 R D2 L U R D L2 U R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L D2 L U2 R2 U L2 D R2 D L D R U2 R D2 L2 U2 R2 U L3 D R2 D2 L2 U2 R3 D2 L3
*3. *D R2 D L2 U R2 U L2 D R D L D R U2 L D2 R U2 L U R2 D R U L2 D R2 D L D R U3 L2 D3 R2 U
*4. *D R2 D L U2 L D2 R2 U L U R D2 L D R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 L U2 R2 U L2 D3 R2 U2 R U L2 D R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L3 U2 R U R2 D
*5. *D R2 U L2 D2 R U R D L U2 L D2 R2 U2 R D L2 U R D2 R D L U R D L3 U R3 D L3 U R3 U L2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 F' D2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 B' L' B L' D' U' F L' R2 F R D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 R2 U' R F U L2 B' R' U2 F2 L' F' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 L B2 D2 L R2 D2 L' R2 B2 R D' L U L U' B D' L' U F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 F2 R2 B2 F D2 F' R2 D2 R2 F' U L F' U' L2 R D' B' R2 B' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B2 U L2 U2 R F2 D B' L2 U L' U' R' U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 R' D R2 U' L U L R2 U' F R
*2. *B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B' F' R2 F L' U' F' D2 B F U2 L B F'
*3. *L2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 U2 L F' L B' D' B' F2 D2 L' B'
*4. *F2 R2 U' F R2 B2 U B' D R' U' B2 L2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' F2 D2
*5. *F U2 R2 B' U2 L2 F D2 B' R2 D F2 D L U' F' D2 R' D2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UB UR UF UB UR UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UL UB LB UB UL UF RF UR UF UL UB UR UL UF UR LB RF RB UR UB LF UF UR UB UL UF UR UB DB LB DB DL LB LF DR RB DB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF LF UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 RF+2 DL+2
*2. *UF UB UR UB UR UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UL LB UB LB UB UL RF UR UF UR UF UR UL RF LF UL UF UR UB RB UR UB RB UR UB UL RB LF DL DF LF UF UR DL DR DF LF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB UR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR RB+2 UR RB UR+ DL+2 LF- DB+
*3. *UF UB UR UF UB UR UF UR UB UR UL UF UR UF UR LB UB RF UR UB UL UF UR UB UL UB LB UL UB RF RB UB UL LF UF RF LF UF UR UL UB LB LF UL DB DR RB UB DB DF RF UR UF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UR+ UF UR- DB+ DL LF+2 UL+ LF UL+2 UR+ RB+2
*4. *UF UR UF UR UF UL UF UL UF UB UR UB UL UB LB UB UL RF UR UB UL UF LB RF UF UR RF UR UB LB RB UR LF UF UL UB UR UB UL RF UF RB UR UB LB LF DR DB DL LB DF DR UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB RB UB+2 UL-2 DR+2 RB+
*5. *UF UB UR UL UB UL UF UR UF UL UF UB UL UB UL LB UB UL RF UR UF UR UF UR UL LB LF UF UR UL LF UL UB RB UB UR UF UB LF DL DB DR DF DL LB DB LB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UB+ UR RF UR+2 DF RF UR-2 DF+ LF+2 DF


----------



## ottozing (Jun 24, 2020)

FMC #1 - 21



Spoiler



R' U' F U2 R2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U B2 F U2 L2 U R' D' L' R' U' F

R (L) // EO + Cross skip & free pair on normal lol
U B' U2 B' F U' F2 U F B2 U' // 3 pairs > 13 to 4C (1 twisted)

R U B' U2 B' F U' F2 ^ U F B2 @ U' L'

^ F' D2 F U F' D2 F U' // cancels 4
@ R U' L' U R' U' L U // cancels 4

R U B' U2 B' F U' F D2 F U F' D2 F2 B2 R U' L' U R' U'

It's been a long time since I've done an attempt without checking DR, and even longer since it actually worked out nicely xd



FMC #2 - 30 xd



Spoiler



B (D R2 F)
(L F2 B2 U D F2 U R) 12 4C2E
R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 - 19 3E3E4x

B R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 * R' U' F2 U' D' B2 F2 L' F' R2 D'

* F B' R2 F' B U2

B R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F' B' R2 F' B U2 R' U' F2 U' D' ^ B2 F2 L' F' R2 D'

^ U' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2

[B R2 L2 B2 D' B2 D' F' B' R2 F' B U2 R'] U' F2 U2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' F' R2 D'

[] = B R2 L2 B2 Dw' B2 D' F' B' R2 F' B U' Uw' R'

B R2 L2 B2 Dw' B2 D' F' B' R2 F' B U' Uw' R' U' F2 U2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' F2 L2 F2 L' F' R2 D'

Only found a handful of 12 move good corner DR's and I definitely didn't check enough HTR options



FMC #3 - DNF


----------



## Ezra (Jun 29, 2020)

1. U' R2 B2 D U' F2 R2 D R2 U2 B' U' L D2 F' U R U L D2 i got 41.269
*2. *U R2 D U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 B2 F' R' D' R' U2 B' R' D B2 U2 43.709 
*3. *L D' F' U B D F D2 L2 D R' B2 R F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R D2 38.735
*4. *F D B' D L2 F L' F R2 U R U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 R2 U' D' L2 46.284
*5. *U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D U2 R2 U' R' D' U R B' D' R2 F R2 U2 40.673


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2020)

Sorry - much going on - I didn't even realize I forgot to do the rankings for week 26.

Results for week 26: Congratulations to Lim Hung, OriginalUsername, and Sean Hartman!

*2x2x2*(97)
1.  1.32 Legomanz
2.  1.40 ExultantCarn
3.  1.60 Imran Rahman


Spoiler



4.  1.63 asacuber
5.  1.83 OriginalUsername
6.  1.97 NathanaelCubes
7.  1.98 MichaelNielsen
8.  2.09 CubicOreo
9.  2.11 GioccioCuber
10.  2.12 TipsterTrickster
11.  2.14 Zubin Park
12.  2.24 Nutybaconator
13.  2.49 Luke Garrett
14.  2.50 remopihel
15.  2.51 Sean Hartman
16.  2.54 G2013
17.  2.66 Lim Hung
18.  2.69 Heewon Seo
19.  2.78 Logan
20.  2.81 cuberkid10
21.  2.82 boroc226han
22.  2.93 Dream Cubing
23.  3.00 parkertrager
24.  3.01 ProStar
25.  3.03 tJardigradHe
26.  3.12 mihnea3000
26.  3.12 Cale S
28.  3.14 wuque man
29.  3.17 AidanNoogie
30.  3.22 Coinman_
31.  3.36 riz3ndrr
32.  3.43 MCuber
33.  3.52 Zeke Mackay
34.  3.57 BigBoyMicah
35.  3.61 BandedCubing101
36.  3.68 Fred Lang
37.  3.69 DGCubes
38.  3.70 jaysammey777
39.  3.72 Trig0n
40.  3.73 ngmh
41.  3.77 abhijat
42.  3.80 Sub1Hour
43.  3.82 BradenTheMagician
43.  3.82 PeterH2N
45.  3.84 Antto Pitkänen
46.  3.85 oliver sitja sichel
47.  3.92 dollarstorecubes
48.  3.93 FaLoL
49.  4.07 cubingpatrol
50.  4.08 Aleksandar Dukleski
50.  4.08 VJW
52.  4.11 tavery343
53.  4.12 BraydenTheCuber
54.  4.20 KingCanyon
55.  4.27 NewoMinx
55.  4.27 GTGil
57.  4.28 Liam Wadek
58.  4.31 MattP98
59.  4.32 Moreno van Rooijen
60.  4.39 Koen van Aller
61.  4.41 [email protected]
62.  4.53 begiuli65
63.  4.55 abunickabhi
64.  4.58 RandomPerson84
64.  4.58 lumes2121
66.  4.70 Triangles_are_cubers
67.  4.71 VIBE_ZT
68.  4.76 Chris Van Der Brink
69.  4.79 Rollercoasterben
70.  4.80 ichcubegern
71.  4.82 Schmizee
72.  4.83 toinou06cubing
73.  4.85 CodingCuber
74.  5.17 Comvat
74.  5.17 tobiaz
76.  5.58 FLS99
77.  5.62 Bogdan
78.  5.63 John Benwell
79.  5.72 TheCubingAddict980
80.  5.97 revaldoah
81.  6.14 nevinscph
82.  6.51 ok cuber
83.  6.64 nivdian
84.  6.65 Ian Pang
85.  6.67 PingPongCuber
86.  6.77 LittleLumos
87.  6.84 CreationUniverse
88.  7.08 SmallTownCuber
89.  8.73 One Wheel
90.  9.10 freshcuber.de
91.  9.37 Jrg
92.  9.91 [email protected]
93.  10.25 sporteisvogel
94.  10.48 KamTheCuber
95.  10.94 thomas.sch
96.  11.14 Jacck
97.  22.82 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(128)
1.  6.69 Luke Garrett
2.  7.52 riz3ndrr
3.  7.55 lejitcuber


Spoiler



4.  7.75 wuque man
5.  7.94 Lim Hung
6.  8.01 cuberkid10
7.  8.06 OriginalUsername
8.  8.30 AidanNoogie
9.  8.37 tJardigradHe
10.  8.49 Sean Hartman
11.  8.66 Heewon Seo
12.  8.69 MichaelNielsen
13.  8.87 ExultantCarn
14.  8.98 PeterH2N
15.  9.00 BradyCubes08
16.  9.08 thecubingwizard
17.  9.25 NathanaelCubes
18.  9.28 Zubin Park
19.  9.29 BigBoyMicah
20.  9.33 ichcubegern
21.  9.35 Samuel Kevin
22.  9.36 boroc226han
23.  9.47 Logan
24.  9.67 mihnea3000
25.  9.70 Dream Cubing
26.  9.71 GioccioCuber
27.  9.78 Aleksandar Dukleski
28.  9.82 Nutybaconator
29.  9.83 G2013
30.  9.99 DGCubes
31.  10.00 jaysammey777
32.  10.03 Legomanz
33.  10.11 NewoMinx
34.  10.27 Coinman_
35.  10.31 turtwig
36.  10.33 Zeke Mackay
37.  10.43 remopihel
38.  10.55 Cubing5life
39.  10.63 BandedCubing101
40.  10.66 cubingpatrol
41.  10.71 BradenTheMagician
42.  10.72 RandomPerson84
43.  10.78 abunickabhi
44.  10.93 Keroma12
44.  10.93 Keenan Johnson
46.  10.97 [email protected]
47.  11.00 CubicOreo
48.  11.01 Fred Lang
48.  11.01 GTGil
50.  11.03 parkertrager
51.  11.07 fun at the joy
52.  11.10 FaLoL
53.  11.25 Ian Pang
54.  11.65 MCuber
55.  11.73 toinou06cubing
56.  11.77 dollarstorecubes
57.  11.94 midnightcuberx
58.  12.01 abhijat
59.  12.07 BraydenTheCuber
60.  12.16 MattP98
61.  12.36 20luky3
62.  12.38 VJW
63.  12.43 Trig0n
64.  12.50 Imran Rahman
65.  12.67 ngmh
66.  12.81 begiuli65
67.  13.06 xyzzy
68.  13.07 KingCanyon
69.  13.14 Koen van Aller
70.  13.26 oliver sitja sichel
71.  13.30 TheCubingAddict980
72.  13.45 sascholeks
73.  13.52 Liam Wadek
74.  13.68 Sub1Hour
75.  13.69 Rollercoasterben
75.  13.69 ican97
77.  13.97 Antto Pitkänen
78.  14.17 trangium
79.  14.18 Schmizee
80.  14.27 FLS99
81.  14.56 Nayano
82.  14.57 nevinscph
83.  14.63 brad711
84.  14.90 Chris Van Der Brink
85.  14.93 revaldoah
86.  15.01 pjk
86.  15.01 wearephamily1719
88.  15.63 tavery343
89.  15.64 lumes2121
90.  15.65 Alea
91.  15.68 drpfisherman
92.  15.72 Comvat
93.  15.90 pizzacrust
94.  15.93 SmallTownCuber
95.  16.39 VIBE_ZT
96.  16.53 PingPongCuber
97.  16.68 rj
98.  16.91 bgcatfan
99.  17.00 Bogdan
100.  17.06 [email protected]
101.  17.26 Moreno van Rooijen
102.  17.68 I'm A Cuber
102.  17.68 nivdian
104.  17.76 OriEy
105.  18.02 Petri Krzywacki
106.  18.10 Triangles_are_cubers
107.  19.23 CodingCuber
108.  19.24 John Benwell
109.  19.37 LittleLumos
110.  20.70 One Wheel
111.  21.21 Nathanael Robertson
112.  21.52 tobiaz
113.  21.90 ok cuber
114.  22.08 CreationUniverse
115.  22.54 MarkA64
116.  23.53 Sitina
117.  24.15 freshcuber.de
118.  24.76 KamTheCuber
119.  25.60 Jrg
120.  26.82 [email protected]
121.  28.73 RyuKagamine
122.  28.80 sporteisvogel
123.  30.16 filmip
124.  31.52 MJCuber05
125.  32.79 Jacck
126.  40.60 MatsBergsten
127.  41.02 thomas.sch
128.  41.88 Ezra


*4x4x4*(81)
1.  28.96 cuberkid10
2.  29.26 lejitcuber
3.  30.62 PeterH2N


Spoiler



4.  31.96 tJardigradHe
5.  32.83 Dream Cubing
6.  33.72 OriginalUsername
7.  34.01 mihnea3000
8.  34.67 wuque man
9.  34.84 Lim Hung
10.  35.03 Sean Hartman
11.  35.74 NewoMinx
12.  36.53 G2013
13.  37.02 boroc226han
14.  37.09 MichaelNielsen
15.  37.28 ichcubegern
16.  39.76 cubingpatrol
17.  39.95 Legomanz
18.  40.35 FaLoL
19.  40.56 MCuber
20.  40.86 CubicOreo
21.  41.13 20luky3
22.  41.38 Zeke Mackay
23.  41.87 Nutybaconator
24.  41.97 BigBoyMicah
25.  42.56 BradenTheMagician
26.  43.14 AidanNoogie
27.  43.16 abunickabhi
28.  43.38 abhijat
29.  43.50 Logan
30.  43.56 BandedCubing101
31.  43.92 NathanaelCubes
32.  44.46 Fred Lang
33.  44.50 DGCubes
34.  44.75 Keenan Johnson
35.  45.11 Aleksandar Dukleski
36.  45.98 remopihel
37.  46.41 midnightcuberx
38.  46.42 jaysammey777
39.  47.66 Cubing5life
40.  48.09 MattP98
41.  48.35 xyzzy
42.  49.06 Sub1Hour
43.  49.57 RandomPerson84
44.  51.59 Rollercoasterben
45.  51.63 begiuli65
46.  52.28 ExultantCarn
47.  52.43 nevinscph
48.  55.44 VIBE_ZT
49.  55.95 revaldoah
50.  56.53 Imran Rahman
51.  57.58 pjk
52.  58.10 tavery343
53.  58.12 lumes2121
54.  59.97 ngmh
55.  1:00.55 BraydenTheCuber
56.  1:01.54 ProStar
57.  1:01.63 John Benwell
58.  1:03.31 FLS99
59.  1:03.96 VJW
60.  1:05.43 LittleLumos
61.  1:06.37 Schmizee
62.  1:07.26 I'm A Cuber
63.  1:08.52 KingCanyon
64.  1:09.00 Hunter Eric Deardurff
65.  1:09.55 wearephamily1719
66.  1:10.83 [email protected]
67.  1:11.14 Petri Krzywacki
68.  1:14.24 TheCubingAddict980
69.  1:22.41 ok cuber
70.  1:23.31 One Wheel
71.  1:23.88 rj
72.  1:32.03 freshcuber.de
73.  1:34.38 Jrg
74.  1:34.52 CodingCuber
75.  1:42.01 sporteisvogel
76.  1:46.87 [email protected]
77.  1:48.51 thomas.sch
78.  1:54.27 tobiaz
79.  2:00.67 Jacck
80.  2:02.46 MatsBergsten
81.  DNF Nayano


*5x5x5*(61)
1.  51.06 lejitcuber
2.  57.43 Lim Hung
3.  57.72 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  58.34 Dream Cubing
5.  58.84 cuberkid10
6.  59.74 NewoMinx
7.  59.92 OriginalUsername
8.  1:01.29 Sean Hartman
9.  1:04.10 ichcubegern
10.  1:04.35 Heewon Seo
11.  1:06.44 mrsniffles01
12.  1:07.06 FaLoL
13.  1:07.24 AidanNoogie
14.  1:08.79 Coinman_
15.  1:08.99 boroc226han
16.  1:11.04 PeterH2N
17.  1:12.03 riz3ndrr
18.  1:12.86 CubicOreo
19.  1:18.16 MCuber
20.  1:19.25 fun at the joy
21.  1:20.73 xyzzy
22.  1:20.99 Sub1Hour
23.  1:21.24 Fred Lang
24.  1:21.73 abhijat
25.  1:23.78 nevinscph
26.  1:27.53 abunickabhi
27.  1:28.99 Logan
28.  1:29.81 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  1:35.14 20luky3
30.  1:36.64 VJW
31.  1:37.06 MattP98
32.  1:37.77 Alea
33.  1:38.01 cubingpatrol
34.  1:38.50 pjk
35.  1:40.25 begiuli65
36.  1:40.58 NathanaelCubes
37.  1:45.89 BigBoyMicah
38.  1:47.09 Rollercoasterben
39.  1:47.23 Hunter Eric Deardurff
40.  1:49.64 KingCanyon
41.  1:50.88 Imran Rahman
42.  1:52.61 brad711
43.  1:55.42 VIBE_ZT
44.  1:56.14 TheCubingAddict980
45.  1:57.85 tavery343
46.  2:03.21 [email protected]
47.  2:03.71 FLS99
48.  2:09.81 Triangles_are_cubers
49.  2:21.67 One Wheel
50.  2:27.64 revaldoah
51.  2:40.44 wearephamily1719
52.  2:41.14 Petri Krzywacki
53.  2:44.77 [email protected]
54.  2:54.32 JC Cuber
55.  3:04.18 Jrg
56.  3:04.20 thomas.sch
57.  3:04.22 freshcuber.de
58.  3:05.83 sporteisvogel
59.  4:16.47 MatsBergsten
60.  DNF DGCubes
60.  DNF pizzacrust


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:39.22 Dream Cubing
2.  1:46.77 Lim Hung
3.  1:48.94 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:54.55 Sean Hartman
5.  1:59.48 ichcubegern
6.  1:59.58 FaLoL
7.  2:02.34 NewoMinx
8.  2:09.16 OriginalUsername
9.  2:17.42 PeterH2N
10.  2:32.10 Keroma12
11.  2:34.27 xyzzy
12.  2:39.58 nevinscph
13.  2:40.68 begiuli65
14.  2:44.90 Logan
15.  2:57.48 Fred Lang
16.  3:07.90 Hunter Eric Deardurff
17.  3:20.49 NathanaelCubes
18.  3:34.51 Rollercoasterben
19.  3:53.76 FLS99
20.  4:00.98 KingCanyon
21.  4:05.36 One Wheel
22.  4:16.70 filmip
23.  5:01.39 [email protected]
24.  5:29.16 thomas.sch
25.  6:16.77 sporteisvogel
26.  6:35.08 Jrg
27.  6:38.29 freshcuber.de
28.  DNF jaysammey777
28.  DNF brad711
28.  DNF cubingpatrol
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:25.76 Lim Hung
2.  2:37.36 Dream Cubing
3.  2:47.72 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:54.77 Sean Hartman
5.  3:09.77 OriginalUsername
6.  3:13.03 FaLoL
7.  3:13.22 Coinman_
8.  3:26.19 Keroma12
9.  3:27.11 nevinscph
10.  3:37.17 xyzzy
11.  4:06.67 Hunter Eric Deardurff
12.  4:15.52 Logan
13.  4:26.05 begiuli65
14.  4:38.42 Fred Lang
15.  6:07.72 One Wheel
16.  6:12.00 FLS99
17.  6:33.16 cubingpatrol
18.  7:25.85 filmip
19.  7:56.40 [email protected]
20.  9:06.86 sporteisvogel
21.  9:07.88 thomas.sch
22.  10:15.44 freshcuber.de
23.  10:18.32 Jrg
24.  DNF jaysammey777
24.  DNF Liam Wadek


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(34)
1.  3.58 Legomanz
2.  6.10 Lim Hung
3.  6.15 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  7.85 [email protected]
5.  9.15 Sean Hartman
6.  9.16 MichaelNielsen
7.  9.27 jaysammey777
8.  9.34 TipsterTrickster
9.  9.78 Logan
10.  10.38 G2013
11.  11.76 GioccioCuber
12.  11.88 ichcubegern
13.  12.37 NathanaelCubes
14.  12.59 OriginalUsername
15.  13.77 fun at the joy
16.  14.55 Dream Cubing
17.  14.58 BraydenTheCuber
18.  16.08 FLS99
19.  16.13 parkertrager
20.  16.66 Nutybaconator
21.  18.91 dollarstorecubes
22.  21.06 nevinscph
23.  21.78 Luke Garrett
24.  23.82 MatsBergsten
25.  27.03 filmip
26.  27.12 CrispyCubing
27.  38.72 MattP98
28.  44.78 Jacck
29.  50.05 LittleLumos
30.  53.31 cuberkid10
31.  56.32 remopihel
32.  1:59.25 thomas.sch
33.  2:19.19 freshcuber.de
34.  2:50.60 [email protected]


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  20.12 elliottk_
2.  22.51 sigalig
3.  22.93 BandedCubing101


Spoiler



4.  34.04 ican97
5.  47.09 Logan
6.  48.23 JackPfeifer
7.  1:00.55 fun at the joy
8.  1:05.64 revaldoah
9.  1:06.79 jaysammey777
10.  1:09.29 BraydenTheCuber
11.  1:10.58 MattP98
12.  1:14.80 Lim Hung
13.  1:21.27 FLS99
14.  1:22.54 NathanaelCubes
15.  1:23.95 nevinscph
16.  1:38.25 MatsBergsten
17.  1:45.60 GioccioCuber
18.  1:53.28 elimescube
19.  2:50.73 LittleLumos
20.  2:52.42 filmip
21.  3:47.97 Dream Cubing
22.  3:48.42 Jacck
23.  6:56.36 [email protected]
24.  DNF abunickabhi
24.  DNF G2013
24.  DNF Sean Hartman
24.  DNF freshcuber.de
24.  DNF ichcubegern


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:51.64 elliottk_
2.  3:20.25 Keroma12
3.  4:14.50 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  5:42.39 Lim Hung
5.  5:58.15 MatsBergsten
6.  7:37.94 JackPfeifer
7.  8:17.47 Jacck
8.  8:55.22 LittleLumos
9.  DNF FLS99
9.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(4)
1.  9:57.59 nevinscph
2.  13:33.69 MatsBergsten
3.  19:57.92 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  DNF LittleLumos


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(6)
1.  10/12 49:49 NathanaelCubes
2.  8/9 40:38 Jacck
3.  4/4 24:28 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  3/3 9:39 Lim Hung
5.  3/3 14:31 filmip
6.  2/2 2:43 Logan


*3x3x3 one-handed*(77)
1.  12.62 tJardigradHe
2.  12.76 Luke Garrett
3.  13.07 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  13.65 NathanaelCubes
5.  13.78 ichcubegern
6.  14.14 wuque man
7.  14.19 Lim Hung
8.  14.44 parkertrager
9.  14.80 BigBoyMicah
10.  14.85 Dream Cubing
11.  14.91 NewoMinx
12.  15.31 Sean Hartman
13.  15.47 Coinman_
14.  16.16 BradyCubes08
15.  17.36 cuberkid10
16.  17.68 boroc226han
17.  17.71 midnightcuberx
18.  17.74 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  18.07 G2013
20.  18.18 CubicOreo
21.  18.20 jaysammey777
22.  18.23 turtwig
23.  18.27 Logan
24.  19.11 BradenTheMagician
25.  19.15 GioccioCuber
26.  19.37 Nutybaconator
27.  19.50 mihnea3000
28.  19.52 AidanNoogie
29.  19.69 Sub1Hour
30.  19.70 DGCubes
31.  20.02 abunickabhi
32.  20.38 FaLoL
33.  20.71 remopihel
34.  20.95 MCuber
35.  21.09 PeterH2N
36.  21.27 RandomPerson84
37.  21.72 xyzzy
38.  22.51 ngmh
39.  22.70 Moreno van Rooijen
40.  23.20 drpfisherman
41.  23.44 KingCanyon
42.  24.01 oliver sitja sichel
43.  24.52 MattP98
44.  24.66 Fred Lang
45.  25.06 ican97
46.  25.90 begiuli65
47.  25.93 trangium
48.  26.25 BraydenTheCuber
49.  26.38 tavery343
50.  26.64 brad711
51.  27.34 SmallTownCuber
52.  27.58 revaldoah
53.  27.82 VJW
54.  28.49 VIBE_ZT
55.  29.42 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  29.99 TheCubingAddict980
57.  30.78 lumes2121
58.  31.26 Bogdan
59.  31.43 cubingpatrol
60.  32.65 FLS99
61.  33.88 nivdian
62.  34.58 freshcuber.de
63.  34.72 nevinscph
64.  37.27 Schmizee
65.  38.86 [email protected]
66.  39.34 rj
67.  40.41 Ian Pang
68.  40.86 bgcatfan
69.  42.09 ok cuber
70.  45.32 LittleLumos
71.  46.51 One Wheel
72.  59.97 Jacck
73.  1:07.11 Hunter Eric Deardurff
74.  1:19.35 [email protected]
75.  1:26.16 thomas.sch
76.  DNF toinou06cubing
76.  DNF sporteisvogel


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  21.24 Lim Hung
2.  25.88 tJardigradHe
3.  34.08 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:10.18 Logan


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  32.27 fun at the joy
2.  34.50 jaysammey777
3.  38.70 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  43.02 Lim Hung
5.  1:17.54 FLS99
6.  2:10.82 freshcuber.de
7.  2:59.66 thomas.sch
8.  4:58.61 [email protected]
9.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(12)
1.  23.33 (22, 24, 24) Sebastien
2.  24.67 (22, 27, 25) jaysammey777
3.  35.33 (33, 36, 37) filmip


Spoiler



4.  DNF (21, 25, DNS) Cale S
4.  DNF (21, 26, DNS) Trig0n
4.  DNF (21, 30, DNF) ottozing
4.  DNF (22, 26, DNS) thecubingwizard
4.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Jacck
4.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) tJardigradHe
4.  DNF (51, DNS, DNS) KingCanyon
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
4.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Logan


*2-3-4 Relay*(46)
1.  42.02 cuberkid10
2.  43.45 tJardigradHe
3.  44.68 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  52.36 wuque man
5.  52.88 Lim Hung
6.  53.07 Sean Hartman
7.  53.80 OriginalUsername
8.  55.97 boroc226han
9.  56.31 Logan
10.  57.33 fun at the joy
11.  1:01.40 Aleksandar Dukleski
12.  1:01.71 Nutybaconator
13.  1:01.77 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:02.67 cubingpatrol
15.  1:02.69 NathanaelCubes
16.  1:02.92 BigBoyMicah
17.  1:05.46 abhijat
18.  1:07.14 begiuli65
19.  1:08.05 Zeke Mackay
20.  1:08.92 ichcubegern
21.  1:10.25 remopihel
22.  1:11.97 GioccioCuber
23.  1:12.01 Rollercoasterben
24.  1:13.23 lumes2121
25.  1:18.57 tavery343
26.  1:19.94 VIBE_ZT
27.  1:24.03 nevinscph
28.  1:25.00 FLS99
29.  1:25.91 VJW
30.  1:30.41 BraydenTheCuber
31.  1:31.58 [email protected]
32.  1:32.83 revaldoah
33.  1:36.48 KingCanyon
34.  1:41.41 Schmizee
35.  1:48.72 Ian Pang
36.  1:48.74 ok cuber
37.  1:50.08 One Wheel
38.  1:52.36 Hunter Eric Deardurff
39.  1:58.32 LittleLumos
40.  2:02.95 sporteisvogel
41.  2:19.06 vhuetti[email protected]
42.  2:42.59 thomas.sch
43.  2:44.03 tobiaz
44.  3:07.58 MatsBergsten
45.  3:21.83 Jacck
46.  DNF DGCubes


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:40.10 tJardigradHe
2.  1:44.99 cuberkid10
3.  1:45.22 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  1:48.27 Dream Cubing
5.  1:54.97 Sean Hartman
6.  1:58.59 OriginalUsername
7.  2:05.26 ichcubegern
8.  2:11.23 fun at the joy
9.  2:27.41 Aleksandar Dukleski
10.  2:27.87 Logan
11.  2:28.02 abhijat
12.  2:33.32 nevinscph
13.  2:39.36 cubingpatrol
14.  2:42.92 Rollercoasterben
15.  2:59.09 BigBoyMicah
16.  3:16.87 KingCanyon
17.  3:20.96 VIBE_ZT
18.  3:30.04 VJW
19.  3:30.89 FLS99
20.  3:33.41 [email protected]
21.  3:37.17 tavery343
22.  3:51.10 Hunter Eric Deardurff
23.  3:58.40 revaldoah
24.  4:13.86 One Wheel
25.  5:06.90 [email protected]
26.  5:33.20 sporteisvogel
27.  6:00.35 thomas.sch
28.  6:08.83 Jacck


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:24.22 cuberkid10
2.  3:45.13 Sean Hartman
3.  3:54.77 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  4:10.35 OriginalUsername
5.  4:23.20 ichcubegern
6.  5:15.80 nevinscph
7.  5:36.36 Logan
8.  6:47.01 KingCanyon
9.  7:46.96 FLS99
10.  8:21.02 One Wheel
11.  11:11.38 [email protected]
12.  11:38.71 thomas.sch
13.  12:09.31 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(10)
1.  6:21.97 Lim Hung
2.  7:30.86 ichcubegern
3.  9:21.75 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  9:34.68 Logan
5.  10:04.18 Aleksandar Dukleski
6.  14:30.45 One Wheel
7.  18:34.67 [email protected]
8.  20:37.20 thomas.sch
9.  20:42.01 sporteisvogel
10.  26:33.87 Jrg


*Clock*(37)
1.  5.17 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.75 Jaime CG
3.  6.12 jaysammey777


Spoiler



4.  6.54 Liam Wadek
5.  6.82 dollarstorecubes
6.  7.06 Samuel Baird
7.  7.08 Josh_
8.  7.32 MattP98
9.  8.17 Sean Hartman
10.  8.27 cuberkid10
11.  8.75 Lim Hung
12.  8.86 drpfisherman
13.  9.08 BradenTheMagician
14.  9.14 Rollercoasterben
15.  9.71 BigBoyMicah
16.  10.46 parkertrager
17.  10.75 OriginalUsername
18.  10.88 NewoMinx
19.  10.91 Logan
20.  11.59 VIBE_ZT
21.  12.25 GioccioCuber
22.  12.32 DGCubes
23.  13.26 Triangles_are_cubers
24.  13.95 cubingpatrol
25.  14.14 Fred Lang
26.  14.25 fun at the joy
27.  15.00 NathanaelCubes
28.  16.05 FLS99
29.  16.22 ichcubegern
30.  16.99 lumes2121
31.  18.30 freshcuber.de
32.  18.95 nevinscph
33.  20.12 abunickabhi
34.  22.39 abhijat
35.  27.02 thomas.sch
36.  33.21 KingCanyon
37.  DNF riz3ndrr


*Megaminx*(32)
1.  41.11 Heewon Seo
2.  42.97 AidanNoogie
3.  43.14 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  55.22 Lim Hung
5.  56.32 Sean Hartman
6.  57.39 MCuber
7.  57.95 Nutybaconator
8.  59.95 OriginalUsername
9.  1:03.42 CubicOreo
10.  1:06.11 BradenTheMagician
11.  1:07.92 jaysammey777
12.  1:08.49 Fred Lang
13.  1:08.55 cuberkid10
14.  1:08.78 ichcubegern
15.  1:13.23 BigBoyMicah
16.  1:13.46 riz3ndrr
17.  1:13.60 Logan
18.  1:20.98 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  1:26.69 KingCanyon
20.  1:27.06 Sub1Hour
21.  1:30.19 tavery343
22.  1:33.16 Triangles_are_cubers
23.  1:37.77 cubingpatrol
24.  1:39.60 abunickabhi
25.  1:47.44 nevinscph
26.  1:49.72 Rollercoasterben
27.  2:37.80 FLS99
28.  3:41.66 freshcuber.de
29.  5:10.02 sporteisvogel
30.  6:16.08 [email protected]
31.  DNF VIBE_ZT
31.  DNF VJW


*Pyraminx*(67)
1.  2.14 MichaelNielsen
2.  2.60 Abhi
3.  2.61 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.73 parkertrager
5.  2.77 DGCubes
6.  2.91 remopihel
7.  2.96 Logan
8.  3.05 Cooki348
8.  3.05 GioccioCuber
10.  3.30 ExultantCarn
11.  3.45 BradyCubes08
12.  3.58 OriginalUsername
13.  3.68 Sean Hartman
14.  3.75 CubicOreo
15.  3.82 BradenTheMagician
16.  3.96 MCuber
17.  3.97 mihnea3000
18.  4.24 BigBoyMicah
19.  4.26 boroc226han
20.  4.66 Legomanz
21.  4.69 PingPongCuber
22.  4.70 dollarstorecubes
23.  4.74 Liam Wadek
24.  4.87 VIBE_ZT
25.  4.90 NewoMinx
26.  5.05 jaysammey777
27.  5.08 cuberkid10
28.  5.39 MattP98
28.  5.39 Nutybaconator
30.  5.46 Luke Garrett
31.  5.50 Lim Hung
32.  5.51 CrispyCubing
33.  5.62 ichcubegern
34.  5.66 NathanaelCubes
35.  5.68 Keenan Johnson
36.  5.98 BraydenTheCuber
37.  6.00 BandedCubing101
38.  6.06 CodingCuber
39.  6.23 Dream Cubing
40.  6.24 Triangles_are_cubers
41.  6.31 [email protected]
42.  6.34 begiuli65
43.  6.35 wearephamily1719
44.  6.52 fun at the joy
45.  6.60 wuque man
46.  6.72 SmallTownCuber
47.  6.98 tavery343
48.  7.11 Rollercoasterben
49.  7.20 Aleksandar Dukleski
50.  7.28 lumes2121
51.  7.50 Antto Pitkänen
52.  7.72 cubingpatrol
53.  7.80 ok cuber
54.  8.72 Fred Lang
55.  8.78 Ian Pang
56.  8.84 TheCubingAddict980
57.  10.32 FLS99
58.  10.38 Bogdan
59.  10.55 nevinscph
60.  11.50 sporteisvogel
61.  11.90 KingCanyon
62.  12.13 Schmizee
63.  12.69 Hunter Eric Deardurff
64.  13.65 thomas.sch
65.  16.42 Jacck
66.  21.32 [email protected]
67.  43.00 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(57)
1.  8.47 David ep
2.  8.79 mrsniffles01
3.  11.03 GTGil


Spoiler



4.  12.59 Lim Hung
5.  12.61 Sub1Hour
6.  13.05 TipsterTrickster
7.  13.14 Rollercoasterben
8.  13.16 Cale S
9.  13.31 cuberkid10
10.  13.71 Sean Hartman
11.  13.91 MichaelNielsen
12.  14.19 parkertrager
13.  14.85 remopihel
14.  15.03 tJardigradHe
15.  15.35 NewoMinx
16.  15.45 BradenTheMagician
17.  15.70 oliver sitja sichel
18.  16.19 boroc226han
19.  16.23 Logan
20.  16.31 BraydenTheCuber
21.  16.56 MCuber
22.  17.06 ichcubegern
23.  17.14 OriginalUsername
24.  17.18 AidanNoogie
25.  17.39 Luke Garrett
26.  17.55 Antto Pitkänen
27.  19.10 Comvat
28.  19.81 NathanaelCubes
29.  19.88 abhijat
30.  19.91 BandedCubing101
31.  20.04 GioccioCuber
32.  20.10 Legomanz
33.  20.18 DGCubes
34.  20.76 jaysammey777
35.  20.96 Dream Cubing
36.  21.17 fun at the joy
37.  21.49 VIBE_ZT
38.  22.21 MattP98
38.  22.21 cubingpatrol
40.  25.86 Fred Lang
41.  26.01 mihnea3000
42.  26.90 ngmh
43.  27.90 CubicOreo
44.  29.54 Schmizee
45.  29.73 lumes2121
46.  32.00 Nutybaconator
47.  33.00 Liam Wadek
48.  34.16 wearephamily1719
49.  34.25 Triangles_are_cubers
50.  48.46 nevinscph
51.  50.72 [email protected]
52.  56.81 FLS99
53.  1:02.60 filmip
54.  1:12.60 Ian Pang
55.  1:14.41 Hunter Eric Deardurff
56.  2:41.67 thomas.sch
57.  4:03.53 sporteisvogel


*Skewb*(59)
1.  1.64 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.13 riz3ndrr
3.  2.66 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  2.77 BradyCubes08
5.  3.27 Cale S
6.  3.36 asacuber
7.  3.47 sascholeks
8.  4.00 MichaelNielsen
9.  4.04 OriginalUsername
10.  4.20 VIBE_ZT
11.  4.22 Luke Garrett
12.  4.65 tJardigradHe
13.  4.74 NewoMinx
14.  4.93 cubingpatrol
15.  5.18 Lim Hung
16.  5.30 MattP98
17.  5.34 Sean Hartman
18.  5.39 CubicOreo
19.  5.51 boroc226han
19.  5.51 Logan
21.  5.57 Nutybaconator
22.  5.66 Antto Pitkänen
23.  5.74 DGCubes
24.  5.83 remopihel
25.  5.90 Dream Cubing
26.  6.08 Rollercoasterben
27.  6.36 BradenTheMagician
28.  6.42 MCuber
29.  6.43 NathanaelCubes
30.  6.47 cuberkid10
31.  6.52 Zeke Mackay
32.  6.65 GioccioCuber
33.  6.75 Aleksandar Dukleski
34.  6.89 Triangles_are_cubers
35.  7.09 lumes2121
36.  7.16 BandedCubing101
37.  7.35 fun at the joy
38.  7.37 ichcubegern
39.  7.47 BraydenTheCuber
40.  7.56 BigBoyMicah
41.  7.59 Fred Lang
42.  7.63 Liam Wadek
43.  8.25 mihnea3000
44.  8.28 wearephamily1719
45.  8.39 jaysammey777
46.  9.23 Schmizee
47.  9.48 KingCanyon
48.  9.57 oliver sitja sichel
49.  9.62 [email protected]
50.  10.10 ok cuber
51.  11.04 Bogdan
52.  11.24 abunickabhi
53.  13.23 Hunter Eric Deardurff
54.  15.08 FLS99
55.  15.92 nevinscph
56.  19.19 [email protected]
57.  21.15 thomas.sch
58.  28.23 MatsBergsten
59.  30.41 sporteisvogel


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  22.47 jaysammey777
2.  28.82 Logan
3.  30.66 Nutybaconator


Spoiler



4.  31.06 ichcubegern
5.  32.14 CubicOreo
6.  32.46 Lim Hung
7.  33.02 BradenTheMagician
8.  38.09 [email protected]
9.  1:02.05 SmallTownCuber
10.  1:55.44 thomas.sch
11.  2:29.28 [email protected]


*Mini Guildford*(16)
1.  3:51.44 tJardigradHe
2.  3:57.75 cuberkid10
3.  4:05.19 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:07.39 Lim Hung
5.  4:45.88 ichcubegern
6.  4:55.38 fun at the joy
7.  5:18.82 Logan
8.  5:25.93 Zeke Mackay
9.  5:33.50 abhijat
10.  5:46.38 remopihel
11.  5:55.92 cubingpatrol
12.  6:23.47 Rollercoasterben
13.  6:27.27 BraydenTheCuber
14.  7:19.62 lumes2121
15.  8:24.17 [email protected]
16.  19:53.37 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  7.96 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.22 dollarstorecubes
3.  8.60 Awder


Spoiler



4.  14.43 BradenTheMagician
5.  14.46 Lim Hung
6.  14.54 DGCubes
7.  15.50 Nutybaconator
8.  17.64 TipsterTrickster
9.  18.02 Logan
10.  18.55 VIBE_ZT
11.  19.47 ichcubegern
12.  22.39 BraydenTheCuber
13.  24.39 [email protected]
14.  24.82 Rollercoasterben
15.  33.61 jaysammey777
16.  34.19 cubingpatrol
17.  35.28 FLS99
18.  50.63 thomas.sch
19.  1:03.41 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  26.39 DGCubes
2.  26.54 Zeke Mackay
3.  36.71 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  44.02 VIBE_ZT
5.  49.09 BradenTheMagician
6.  57.90 Logan
7.  1:12.34 jaysammey777
8.  1:41.03 freshcuber.de
9.  1:41.89 [email protected]
10.  1:54.80 One Wheel
11.  2:04.74 thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(15)
1.  4.97 Ben Whitmore
2.  5.98 dphdmn
3.  11.24 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  15.21 Lim Hung
5.  19.49 cuberkid10
6.  20.34 MattP98
7.  20.36 BradenTheMagician
8.  22.66 TipsterTrickster
9.  25.99 DGCubes
10.  26.84 ichcubegern
11.  31.39 sporteisvogel
12.  32.62 jaysammey777
13.  35.53 freshcuber.de
14.  38.07 thomas.sch
15.  41.21 MatsBergsten


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  36.91 G2013
2.  38.03 Cale S
3.  50.17 Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  DNF jaysammey777


*Mirror Blocks*(11)
1.  23.52 BradenTheMagician
2.  24.49 ichcubegern
3.  44.86 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  51.03 VIBE_ZT
5.  52.94 Rafaello
6.  1:05.96 FLS99
7.  1:14.00 Fred Lang
8.  1:15.26 cuberkid10
9.  3:58.09 [email protected]
10.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
10.  DNF jaysammey777


*Curvy Copter*(4)
1.  3:06.70 DGCubes
2.  4:30.51 Mike Hughey
3.  6:55.25 One Wheel


Spoiler



4.  8:09.72 jaysammey777



*Contest results*(154)
1.  985 Lim Hung
2.  831 OriginalUsername
3.  821 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  803 Logan
5.  782 cuberkid10
6.  747 ichcubegern
7.  709 tJardigradHe
8.  678 Dream Cubing
9.  623 NathanaelCubes
10.  592 jaysammey777
11.  579 NewoMinx
12.  559 boroc226han
13.  556 BradenTheMagician
14.  523 Nutybaconator
15.  515 BigBoyMicah
16.  510 CubicOreo
17.  493 MichaelNielsen
18.  484 cubingpatrol
19.  482 DGCubes
20.  479 remopihel
21.  471 GioccioCuber
22.  469 MCuber
23.  450 Aleksandar Dukleski
24.  446 Legomanz
25.  443 Luke Garrett
26.  436 AidanNoogie
27.  433 Fred Lang
28.  431 MattP98
29.  424 wuque man
30.  413 nevinscph
31.  409 mihnea3000
32.  406 parkertrager
33.  391 Rollercoasterben
34.  384 PeterH2N
35.  383 VIBE_ZT
36.  377 BraydenTheCuber
37.  373 G2013
38.  365 fun at the joy
39.  364 FaLoL
40.  357 FLS99
41.  354 ExultantCarn
42.  339 BandedCubing101
43.  338 abhijat
44.  333 riz3ndrr
45.  332 Sub1Hour
46.  320 KingCanyon
47.  317 begiuli65
48.  316 Coinman_
49.  315 abunickabhi
49.  315 Zeke Mackay
51.  302 BradyCubes08
52.  296 Heewon Seo
53.  279 lejitcuber
54.  270 [email protected]
55.  255 tavery343
56.  252 dollarstorecubes
57.  251 xyzzy
57.  251 VJW
59.  243 TipsterTrickster
60.  242 lumes2121
61.  228 Liam Wadek
62.  227 Imran Rahman
63.  223 ngmh
64.  215 oliver sitja sichel
64.  215 RandomPerson84
66.  212 Cale S
67.  209 Triangles_are_cubers
68.  206 revaldoah
69.  205 Antto Pitkänen
70.  203 Zubin Park
71.  189 midnightcuberx
72.  186 GTGil
73.  182 Schmizee
74.  175 [email protected]
75.  174 20luky3
75.  174 Keenan Johnson
77.  164 One Wheel
78.  163 TheCubingAddict980
78.  163 Hunter Eric Deardurff
80.  161 Keroma12
81.  157 turtwig
82.  152 asacuber
83.  150 thomas.sch
84.  149 MatsBergsten
85.  148 Trig0n
86.  147 Ian Pang
87.  146 freshcuber.de
88.  141 Cubing5life
88.  141 wearephamily1719
90.  140 Jacck
91.  138 LittleLumos
92.  132 thecubingwizard
93.  129 sporteisvogel
94.  126 ican97
95.  116 mrsniffles01
96.  115 sascholeks
96.  115 brad711
96.  115 Moreno van Rooijen
99.  114 pjk
99.  114 filmip
101.  112 Bogdan
102.  111 toinou06cubing
102.  111 Samuel Kevin
102.  111 drpfisherman
105.  110 SmallTownCuber
106.  109 ok cuber
107.  106 ProStar
108.  103 Koen van Aller
109.  102 Chris Van Der Brink
110.  101 Comvat
111.  100 PingPongCuber
112.  96 CodingCuber
113.  89 trangium
114.  86 [email protected]
115.  77 Alea
116.  75 John Benwell
116.  75 Jrg
118.  68 Abhi
119.  67 nivdian
120.  66 rj
121.  62 Cooki348
122.  61 PratikKhannaSkewb
122.  61 David ep
122.  61 Petri Krzywacki
125.  59 tobiaz
126.  57 elliottk_
127.  56 Nayano
128.  54 I'm A Cuber
129.  52 CrispyCubing
130.  48 bgcatfan
131.  47 JackPfeifer
132.  45 pizzacrust
133.  38 Jaime CG
134.  35 sigalig
135.  34 Samuel Baird
136.  33 Josh_
137.  31 CreationUniverse
138.  28 OriEy
139.  22 Sebastien
140.  21 Nathanael Robertson
141.  20 Awder
141.  20 KamTheCuber
143.  19 elimescube
144.  18 Ben Whitmore
144.  18 ottozing
146.  17 dphdmn
146.  17 MarkA64
148.  16 Sitina
149.  13 JC Cuber
150.  11 RyuKagamine
151.  10 Rafaello
152.  8 MJCuber05
152.  8 Mike Hughey
154.  4 Ezra


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 10, 2020)

154 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 38!

That means our winner this week is *fun at the joy!* Congratulations!!


----------

